
Show HN: My wedding website open-sourced - rampatra
https://blog.rampatra.com/wedding-website
======
dangus
It’s kind of annoying to be forced to turn off an ad blocker on a personal
blog.

I can’t see the project because I’m not willing to send ad revenue and
analytics data your way just to see it.

~~~
rampatra
I know it's annoying but I enabled it for some time to compensate for the
website maintenance expenses. However, I assure you that there would be only
one ad per page, not more.

Lastly, if you know any other easy way to monetize then please do let me know.

~~~
rampatra
Or you can directly head down to [https://github.com/rampatra/wedding-
website](https://github.com/rampatra/wedding-website)

~~~
dangus
I bet your blog had a link to this github, but I wasn’t able to see it.

